

Days with my father - startupstella
http://www.dayswithmyfather.com/#/0

======
jnord
What a wonderful story and presentation - thanks for telling it.

------
lsb
The whole page is just one big flash blob?

~~~
jmathai
If you don't have flash installed then you really should install it or get on
a computer that does.

This is a gripping and heart wrenching story.

~~~
ins0
non-flash version [http://www.mrtoledano.com/days-with-my-
father](http://www.mrtoledano.com/days-with-my-father)

